# Mapas de Karnaugh



## Javisco (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola que tal, saben, la verdad es que estoy haciendo un contador con FF JK pero ya tengo la tabla de las entradas de J y K para tres FF, pero no se como vaciarlos en los mapas de Karnaugh para asi obtener mis ecuaciones para la entrada de cada FF, si alguien me pudiera asistir o guiarme un poco les agradezco de corazon.. les adjunto la tablita.....Gracias...


----------



## sebasgm (Dic 9, 2007)

Lo que tenés que hacer es un mapa de Karnaugh por cada una de las entradas J y K que tengas entonces, luego mirás las Qn^t (no las t+1) y armás un karnaugh de tres variables. Ojo con el orden en que ponés las variables en el mapa, respetá el orden de la tabla para que sea más fácil leer cada línea y su ubicación.

Lo de igualar la J con su K me parece que está mal, al mnoes yo no lo sé así y la verdad que no é como volcarlo además de que no tendría mucho sentido porque las J y las K tendrían las misma ecuaciones y eso no es cierto. 

Vos tenés que hacer un mapa por cada variable, ubicás Q2^t, Q1^t y Q0^t en el mapa y empezas a tirar los valores de por ejemplo K2, luego minimizás y tenés la mínima de K2.

Hay algunos casos en los que podés simplificar, por ejemplo en J2 vos tenés estados en lso que debe valer "1" y estados en los que puede valer cualqueir cosa, en esos casos asignás "1" en los que puede valer "cualquier cosa" y te ahorrás el mapa, ya sabés que vale "1" y punto.
   En casos como K2 no podés porque tenés "1" y "0" explícitos. Ahí no te salvás del mapa.

Saludos y espero haberte sido útil.

Seba.


----------

